# Quietest Setup for Bedroom?



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I'm getting a 145g for the bedroom. It's the only place I have room for it. I'm not sure how I'll feel about the noise when I sleep. If I need it quieter, how are the Fluval canisters? Any suggestions for a quieter setup would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

FX5 is your best bet IMO!....it's very very quiet canister filter, and it also more then enough filteration you need for 145gallon. Also a power head or two won't hurt.


----------



## MikesKillerFish (Jun 29, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> FX5 is your best bet IMO!....it's very very quiet canister filter, and it also more then enough filteration you need for 145gallon. Also a power head or two won't hurt.


Yes,
The FX5 is virtually silent.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Yea, the FX5s rock..

R.T.


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Seems unanimous. I'll have to start looking around for good deal on an FX5. BTW, I just got back from picking up this monster tank(it's actually 146 gallons). After almost having my fingers break off and my thigh crushed, I think that furniture dollies would be a good investment. Seriously 2p~2f, your 300 gallon must've been crazy to move. You must have some really cool friends to help you move it.

This woman in the 909 had all kinds of aquarium gear at her place. I also found an AquaClear 110 powerhead laying around and got it for $10. I was able to talk her down to $160 for the aquarium. Not too shabby a deal, IMO.

I saw a couple of hanging power filters in another aquarium(they looked like Emperor 400s but maybe a different brand).

If you're in SoCal, here's the page with her Recycler ad. Scroll down to the Jun 24th listing.

Her recycler ad.


Thanks for the advice on the FX5 everybody. Always appreciated!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Its quite simple to maintain a silent aquarium in your bedroom man... especially if you dont have to deal with overflows and a sump! Directly on the other side of my bedroom wall, literally 6 inches away from my head is: 








( i actually remodeled the setup when i got my Xingu from nate, i will go snap some new pics)

dual 55 gal tanks, both running 1 XP3, 1 Giant HOB and a powerhead, and ODNO lighting on the top, with 2 fans... and i always sleep with my door open too... i have found the secret is to keep them almost full to the brim with water, just below the lip of the plastic... that way the HOB wont make any noise, and keep the return of the canister pointed downwards... all of my powerheads and air pumps are on the same timing schedule as my lights, to let the fish rest... and take the time to think things out and try different setups... eventually you will take the time to figure out exactly what makes the noise or hum that keeps you from sleeping... and another tip is try to isolate the canisters under the stand, behind cabinet doors... i also set mine on a folded up towel to reduce vibration into the stand


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

most good quality canisters are pretty silent but get a good one and dont do any hob cuz they are loud and if the water isnt hight enough you hear a cascading sound were as canisters give the output directly into the tank


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a XP3 on the 75 gallon in my bedroom and I have to check to make sure it's running because it's so quiet.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Worst case if you end up with noise you will get used to it quickly and will sleep though it like nothing.
I actually like hearing the waterfalls, kind of a peacefull sound to crash to.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

i'm running an xp3 in my tank here in the basement where i sleep, and i can't tell it's running unless i open up the cabinet door.


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

i have the same issue. Its just a small 20 gal and im running a magnum 250. i hear a slight vibration noise right now, impellor looks like its in good condition. Iv heard magnums are supposed to be really silent tho~


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i haave a 225 gal tank with 3 fluval 404's and one fx5 and they run silent. the only thing you can hear is the air stone witch will be removed when the plants grow in more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Draven1 said:


> I have a XP3 on the 75 gallon in my bedroom and I have to check to make sure it's running because it's so quiet.


Haha, I have 2 xp3s running in my room and first day I got them I freaked out at night because I thought they shut off.
I had a penguin 350 before I got another xp3 and it was very annoying. The water was filled to the top but the plastic cover had little gaps in it where water would flow and trickle. So i gave it back and got a xp3.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

last night i had a mini-freakout.

i have a HOB running on my 55 along with an eheim 2217 classic. the HOB makes a lot of noise. so i turned it off to see just how quiet the room would be without it on. i turned it off...and listened....

oh sh*t!! the eheim...is it not running? i couldnt hear anything.

i opened up the cabinet...still no noise....

put my hand on top...niiiiice...its actually running.lol


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I have some Rena (xp4), Fluval (403-404) and Eheim (2213-2017) canisters, and I must say that Eheims are the quietest ones. Once it's running, you have to feel it to know it's on and running... so for a bedroom, I'd go with a eheim.. even if I prefer the Renas !


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

If you want to include Bio-Wheels then the Penguin 350 is very quiet. Much quieter than the Emperor series. I run one Fluval 304 and one Penguin 350 in my 55 gal.


----------

